# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gomari dhe Ujku ''shok'' te pandare - FOTO

## Cimo

Në këtë fotografi nga Arben Çeli dhe të shpërndarë nga Reuters shihen një gomar dhe një ujk që bashkëjetojnë prej 10 ditësh në një kafaz në Patok. Fillimisht gomari u fut në kafaz si ushqim për ujkun e kapur në malësitë e veriut katër muaj më parë por kafsha e egër nuk e sulmoi, përkundrazi duket se është miqsuar me të.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Do jete ujk vegjetarian.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ai vetem si ujk nuk duket.

Do jete ndonje qen lapanjoz qe s`ka par ndonjeher ushqim me sy 

Ai gomari si gomar i par po me duket 

*

----------


## OPARI

Nuk Eshte Ujk Budall Ai E Di Qe E Provokojne Se N Q Se E Ha Gomarin Do E Vrasin

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Ujku se ha se ne fund te fundit gomar eshte.. pse s'i shpune ndonje lepur edhe ta shifnin se sa mire e hante  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nordiku1

Nuk e ha ai ujku at gomarin se e di se s'mundet ta mbaroje per nje here. Figorifer nuk i kane cu aty. Vera po vje e ka frike se i prishet e qelbet veni. Ku do shkoje ai? Nuk e shifni se sa ai vogel ai kafazi. 
Une them ato duhet t'i japin sopaten ujkut e ta cojne per dru me gjithe gomarin. Te pakten nuk do te merziten gjithe diten brenda.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

hahahahahahah duhet te ken kriju imunitet te dy se ska mundesi sec krijojn macet me mijnte apo macet me qente  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dorontina

*Ujku e Gomari e kan kuptu qe se paku shtazet duhen te behen miq*, pasi njerzit po hahan mes vete  :perqeshje:  ujku ka zemer , gomari ka dashuri....

----------


## RaPSouL

looooooool hahahah sa kam qesh me te vertet osht ujk ai more hahaha

----------


## Michaela

I lezetshem gomari :P ahahahaha

----------


## niktironci

Aq frike ka ujku sa i ka ikur edhe oreksi , dhe po ngordh urie . 
A nuk e shikoni se si eshte fshehur mbas gomarit 
Ku e keni gjet mer jahu?//

----------


## KUSi

do ti vi radha edhe ati gomarit mos u merzisni shume  :shkelje syri: 
do ta haj kur tja kthen fjalen gomari ujkut  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Qenka ujk gomar.

----------


## Marijuana85

Lol, sa interesant ...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Inside_man

po ai nuk eshte gomar por kerric hahaha, mbase ujku sdo ti ndyej duart me gjak kalamajsh, se e marin per pedofil hahaha :shkelje syri:

----------


## BLEND1

Qeka ujk Dum Dum Te isha une Do e kisha hang Gomarin Jo ujku !!!


Po mendon Edhe ket tjetren ujku po e hangu Gomarin I Bi te Rij Vetem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SRV

Ore,a jeni te sigurte qe eshte ujk?

Se mos eshte ujkonje dhe e mban per arsye intime.Kete mund ta dije vetem ai gomari tjeter qe i ka futur ne kafaz.Edhe vete kafshet e shkreta akoma se kane marre veten nga habia.Nuk ka kopesht zollogjik ne bote qe te kete kete pamje kaq qesharake, ne rradhe te pare per fisin e ujkut.Se gomari se vret shume mendjen.

----------


## ARKIA

Ne Ballkan ligjin e ben Amerika.

----------


## skampin

ky ujku qenka si luani ke ajo perralla luani dhe qeni qe u bene shoke dhe ngordhen bashke. ndonjehere kafshet sillen me mire se njerezit.
hallall ujkut tashi do filloje te haje bar.

----------


## strange

ore kan ra ne dashuri ata apo cfar ? hahaha

----------

